# chinese hcg



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Jun 2, 2012)

anyone try the generic chinese hcg? or should i get name brand?

thanks


----------



## Thresh (Jun 3, 2012)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> anyone try the generic chinese hcg? or should i get name brand?
> 
> thanks



Tried. Worked fine. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 4, 2012)

What the best dosage to take I've hear so many dif ways


----------

